# Brian's Hit & Miss started (finished)



## Rolland (Jul 7, 2009)

I started this last week after watching his video. I have the crankcase, cylinder and piston made. The head is started just waiting for parts. I finished the crankshaft last night, the small aluminum spacer is what I used to support the con rod journal while I turned the shaft. So far everything is going good but it is a lot more work than I thought at first. I am starting on the flywheels while waiting for more material. It never seems to end I am always having to buy one more piece of material. 
I do have a question, what kind of lube to you use on these air motors?


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like you have a pretty good start. 
gbritnell


----------



## cfellows (Jul 7, 2009)

A few drops occasionally of just about any kind of oil will do.

Nice start on the engine.

Chuck


----------



## Maryak (Jul 7, 2009)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> A few drops occasionally of just about any kind of oil will do.
> 
> Nice start on the engine.
> 
> Chuck



Yes indeed. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Roland---Whats up with this build???---Any more progress??? Brian


----------



## Rolland (Aug 13, 2009)

Brian
I have got it built but still fussing with the springs to get it to run correctly. The gov works ok but it still has a couple of corrections. I will get it working just set it aside for a little while. Besides I started the beam engine while I was thinking about the hit and miss now I am involved in that one. 
I will post photos on the hit and miss but have no way to video it .


----------



## Rolland (Aug 20, 2009)

Its running finally. Its a great running engine fun to operate.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 23, 2009)

Roland---Well Done!!! Beautifull work.---Brian


----------



## Maryak (Aug 23, 2009)

Rolland,

Congratulations. :bow: A very nice engine.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice job Rolland 8) ............ hope you manage to get a video sometime 

CC


----------



## ariz (Aug 25, 2009)

well done, compliments!


----------



## CallMeAL (Aug 27, 2009)

What everyone has said about this project, I say too!


----------



## cfellows (Aug 28, 2009)

Nicely done, Rolland. Can't wait to see it run!

Chuck


----------

